# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Niedoczynność tarczycy , a guzek na tarczycy i węźle chłonnym

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 18 lat i ponad miesiąc temu wyczułam na prawym węźle chłonnym za uchem niebolesnego guzka . Lekarz rodzinny wysłał mnie na szczegółowe USG szyi bo stwierdził , że wszystkie węzły szyjne są powiększone . Technik wykpnujący badanie skupił się na tarczycy gdyż znalazł na niej owalny guzek wielkości 7x6x9 mm o niejednorodnej strukturze bez przepływów . W 2 węzłach chłonnych również wykrył zmiany lecz uznał je za niegroźne i powiedział , że powinny same zniknąć . Jednak guzek który u siebie wyczułam dalej się utrzymuje i nawet się nie zmniejszył . Zostałam wysłana na badania krwi pod kątem tarczycy i stwierdzono u mnie niedoczynnosc ( TSH 4,46 ; T3 4,45 ; T4. 12,7 ). Czy wszyatkie te czynniki mogą mieć ze sobą związek ? Jeśli tak to jaki ? Jak dalej postępować z tarczycą i węzłami chłonnymi . 
Bardzo proszę o pomoc 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## klaudynaz

Moja Mama ma problemy z tarczyca - Prosze sie nie martwic, to sie leczy... Na tarczycy czasami pojawiaja sie guzki nazywane "wolami tarczycowymi", ktore nie robia nic groznego. Czasem nawet nie trzeba ich wycinac... Samo USG specjalnie nic Ci nie pokaze, jesli chodzi o to, co dzieje sie ze zmianami tzn. tym guzkiem. Trzeba zrobic tomografie, by wykluczyc nowotwror - to jest bezbolesne (tutaj masz opis badania: szpitalse.pl/strony/optima-ct660-64-rzedowy-128-warstwowy-innowacyjny-uniwersalny-tomograf-komputerowy.html-1). Tylko na NFZ sie na to strasznie dlugo czeka...

----------

